# übrigens



## englishman

I often hear this said by presenters on the Deutsche Welle, but I'm not in which context it's used. As far as I can tell, it's used as a kind of "filler word" at the end of an article, when they are about to turn to the next. Is that right ? e.g. along the lines of:

" .. according to the White House spokesman. *And now*, what happened on the stockmarkets today .."

where "and now" is roughly how "uebrigens" can be translated.


----------



## heidita

englishman said:
			
		

> I often hear this said by presenters on the Deutsche Welle, but I'm not in which context it's used. As far as I can tell, it's used as a kind of "filler word" at the end of an article, when they are about to turn to the next. Is that right ? e.g. along the lines of:
> 
> " .. according to the White House spokesman. *And now*, what happened on the stockmarkets today .."
> 
> where "and now" is roughly how "uebrigens" can be translated.


 
I would translate

talking about ....
by the way....
incidentially....
actually....


----------



## englishman

heidita said:
			
		

> I would translate
> 
> talking about ....
> by the way....
> incidentially....
> actually....


Right. So maybe a better example would be:

"and it had affected the Dow Jones index, according to the White House spokesman. *And by the way*, let's see what happened on the german stockmarket today .."

with the bold text = uebrigens


----------



## heidita

Ja, dass finde ich besser, denn normalerweise hat der erste Satz mit dem zweiten irgendeine Verbindung.


----------



## seanyjmuc

Übringens can also mean "and another thing..." depending on the context of course


----------



## Kajjo

seanyjmuc said:
			
		

> Übringens can also mean "and another thing..." depending on the context of course



No example comes to mind! Maybe you mean "im übrigen"?

Kajjo


----------



## WERWOLF

"übrignes" is the same as "im übrigen". I habe Folgendes im Wörtrbuch gefunden: 

for that matter
otherwise
*as to the rest*
after all

Übrigens, ich weiß nicht, welche Sprache ich hier benutzen soll, ob Englisch oder Deutsch.


----------



## elroy

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Übrigens, ich weiß nicht, welche Sprache ich hier benutzen soll, ob Englisch oder Deutsch.


Falls das eine ernste Aussage ist und nicht nur ein Beispielsatz, kriegst du die Antwort darauf hier.


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> No example comes to mind! Maybe you mean "im übrigen"?
> 
> Kajjo


 
How can "im Übrigen" translate as "and another thing"?


----------



## WERWOLF

Ich nehme an, es handelt sich um einen verkürzten Satz, der die eigentliche Aussage einleitet:

*Was bleibt eigentlich noch übrig?* Ich wollte schon sowieso nach Hause gehen.


----------



## Whodunit

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Ich nehme an, es handelt sich um einen verkürzten Satz, der die eigentliche Aussage einleitet:
> 
> *Was bleibt eigentlich noch übrig?* Ich wollte sowieso schon (oder "schon lange"?) nach Hause gehen.


 
Das ist eine interessante Theorie, aber ich weiß nicht, ob "übrigens" so entstanden ist. Laut meinem Herkunftswörterbuch ist es nämlich aus "über" (übrig) entstanden, wovon es eigentlich nur der Superlativ ist. Genauso ist auch "erstens" entstanden.


----------



## WERWOLF

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das ist eine interessante Theorie, aber ich weiß nicht, ob "übrigens" so entstanden ist. Laut meinem Herkunftswörterbuch ist es nämlich aus "über" (übrig) entstanden, wovon es eigentlich nur der Superlativ ist. Genauso ist auch "erstens" entstanden.



sowieso bedeutet doch nicht "schon lange", sondern eher auf jeden Fall / jedenfalls

DUDEN Deutsches Univesal wörterbuch:

*übrig* zu mhd. überec, zu über
1. als Rest noch vorhanden, verbleibend

*übrignes* zu übrig, wohl gebildet. nach erstens


----------



## Whodunit

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> sowieso bedeutet doch nicht "schon lange", sondern eher auf jeden Fall / jedenfalls


 
Das stimmt ja, aber in deinem Satz klingt halt "sowieso schon" etwas seltsam. Man würde eher "schon lange" oder nur "schon" sagen. "Sowieso" passt dort irgendwie nicht rein. 



> DUDEN Deutsches Univesal wörterbuch:
> 
> *übrig* zu mhd. überec, zu über
> 1. als Rest noch vorhanden, verbleibend
> 
> *übrignes* zu übrig, wohl gebildet. nach erstens


 
Habe ich das nicht gesagt? "Übrigens" ist der Superlativ zu "übrig", was wiederum von "über" (etwas, das als Rest bleibt) kommt.


----------



## WERWOLF

Das Herkunftswörterbuch habe ich nicht, jedoch "übrigens" ebenso wie "erstens" sind meiner Meinung nach Genitive: des Übrigen, des Ersten. Mag sein ich liege damit falsch.


----------



## heidita

Werwolf, natürlich hast Du recht. 

Schon lange und sowieso sind zwei ganz verschiedene Aussagen.
_Ich wollte sowieso schon nach Hause gehen_.
ist ein völlig normaler Satz und hat nichts "Ungewöhnliches" oder "nicht Hineinpassendes" an sich.


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> Werwolf, natürlich hast Du recht.


 
Weil ich ja Unrecht habe. 



> Schon lange und sowieso sind zwei ganz verschiedene Aussagen.
> _Ich wollte sowieso schon nach Hause gehen_.
> ist ein völlig normaler Satz und hat nichts "Ungewöhnliches" oder "nicht Hineinpassendes" an sich.


 
Schau dir bitte den Satz davor an. Wenn man im Gespräch plötzlich auf die Uhr sieht und merkt, dass man schon lange nach Hause wollte, kann man nicht einfach so "sowieso schon" verwenden. Dazu muss man schon einen anderen Kontext haben:

A: Könnt ihr mir mal bei meinen Hausaufgaben helfen?
B: Nein, du, ich muss selber erst mal meine machen.
C: Nee, kann ich nicht. Übrigens, ich wollte sowieso schon nach Hause, also bis morgen.
D: Nein, ich kann auch nicht. Mathe kapiere ich ja selbst nicht mal.
A: Was für Freunde!

Hier wird von der Situation abgelenkt und schnell "sowieso" (als angebliche Erinnerung) eingeschoben, um so unauffällig wie möglich zu wirken.


----------



## WERWOLF

"Hier wird von der Situation abgelenkt und schnell "sowieso" (als angebliche Erinnerung) eingeschoben, um so unauffällig wie möglich zu wirken."

Des stimmt ja goa net!

Das verstehe ich als Fremdsprachler besser als du. Es wird nicht von der Situation abgelenkt. Es ist dir erklärt worden, was das bedeutet: Geschehe was auch wolle, ich gehe jetzt --> auf jeden Fall, unter allen Umständen, unbeding gehe ich Weg. Auf dem, was du sagst, kommt es nicht mehr an.

Es ist kein Füllwort, du intepretierst alles mögliche rein, statt dein Unkenntinis zuzugeben.


----------



## Whodunit

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Des stimmt ja goa net!


 
Wir können bei der Standardsprache bleiben. 



> Das verstehe ich als Fremdsprachler besser als du.


 
Das hat noch keiner außer Heidita bestätigt. Außerdem hat sie es noch nicht einmal (wird es aber ), aber den Kontext kennt sie nicht.



> Es wird nicht von der Situation abgelenkt. Es ist dir erklärt worden, was das bedeutet: Geschehe was auch wolle, ich gehe jetzt --> auf jeden Fall, unter allen Umständen, unbeding gehe ich Weg. Auf dem, was du sagst, kommt es nicht mehr an.


 
Ja und? Ist das nicht dasselbe, wie als wenn ich von der Situation ablenke? Ich muss nach Hause, weil ich nicht helfen möchte! Punkt.



> Es ist kein Füllwort, du intepretierst alles mögliche rein, statt dein Unkenntinis zuzugeben.


 
Ich gebe meine Unkenntnis erst zu, wenn man auch von Unkenntnis reden kann. Und dass "sowieso" kein Füllwort ist, beweise mir erst mal. Ich kann es in jeder Situation weglassen (= Füllwort), es ändert aber leicht den Sinn und Tonfall.


----------



## WERWOLF

Und dass "sowieso" kein Füllwort ist, beweise mir erst mal. Ich kann es in jeder Situation weglassen (= Füllwort), es ändert aber leicht den Sinn und Tonfall.

Deine Weglaßproble funktioniert hier überhaupt nicht. Schau mal in ein Lexikon, was Füllwort bedeutet.


----------



## Whodunit

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Deine Weglaßproble funktioniert hier überhaupt nicht. Schau mal in ein Lexikon, was Füllwort bedeutet.


Erstens kann ich es weglassen und zweitens weiß ich sehr wohl, was ein Füllwort ist. Es gibt zwei Arten:

1. unnötige Pausenfüller (ehm, nicht?, na ja)
2. Adverbien, die den Sinn nicht verändern, aber verstärkend eingsetzt werden können (denn, ja, nun)

Zu der zweiten Gruppe gehört auch "sowieso". Gaer wird mir Recht geben, dass auch "anyway" dorthin gehört. So wurden dieses "Füllwörter" (fillers) bisher in diesem Forum beahndelt.


----------



## Kajjo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> "übrignes" is the same as "im übrigen". I habe Folgendes im Wörtrbuch gefunden



Die beiden Wörter werden im Deutschen völlig unterschiedlich verwendet.Die seltenen Fälle, in denen eine semantische Überschneidung auftreten mag, sind hier nicht von Bedeutung oder müßten an konkreten Beispielen diskutiert werden.

Es mag sein, daß Fremdsprachler für beide Wörter ähnliche Übersetzungen wählen würden -- im Deutschen ist die Verwendung aber eindeutig.

Etymologische Ableitungen und Wortbildungsstudien mögen eine Verwandschaft nahe legen, aber hier sollte es doch vorrangig um deren aktuelle Verwendung und Bedeutung gehen.

Dieser Thread ist meines Erachtens entgleist und derzeit wenig konstruktiv.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Ich nehme an, es handelt sich um einen verkürzten Satz, der die eigentliche Aussage einleitet:
> 
> *Was bleibt eigentlich noch übrig?* Ich wollte schon sowieso nach Hause gehen.


I don't see a connection. Here "noch übrig" is "left" or "remaining".

"What is left?" You can add a filler word for emphasis to get across the idea of "eigentlich".

I have never seen "übrigens" used in any way other than "by the way" or something close to that. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Erstens kann ich es weglassen und zweitens weiß ich sehr wohl, was ein Füllwort ist. Es gibt zwei Arten:
> 
> 1. unnötige Pausenfüller (ehm, nicht?, na ja)
> 2. Adverbien, die den Sinn nicht verändern, aber verstärkend eingsetzt werden können (denn, ja, nun)
> 
> Zu der zweiten Gruppe gehört auch "sowieso". Gaer wird mir Recht geben, dass auch "anyway" dorthin gehört. So wurden dieses "Füllwörter" (fillers) bisher in diesem Forum beahndelt.


Who, I don't use grammatical terms very often to describe what words do. I prefer to stick to examples.

In English, "anyway" is what I would call a "borderline case", meaning that it's not quite one thing and not quite another. I can think of many sentences in which removing it might change the sense of a sentence enough so that the meaning might change. This is why I say "borderline case". Sometimes it is used simply as a "filler", as we have described this word previously. Other times it is a bit more than that. I would be glad to discuss this more, but it needs its own topic.

I think we need to remember that Englishman started this thread, asking specifically about "übringens", and he asked his question in English. Kajjo mentioned that this discussion has been "derailed"—I'm translating his thought loosely—but I do think we are talking about too many things at the same time. 

You know that I would be perfectly happy to see all discussions in German, but we do have to consider who(m) we are answering. 

Gaer

Gaer


----------



## heidita

gaer said:
			
		

> Who, I don't use grammatical terms very often to describe what words do. I prefer to stick to examples.
> 
> In English, "anyway" is what I would call a "borderline case", meaning that it's not quite one thing and not quite another. I can think of many sentences in which removing it might change the sense of a sentence enough so that the meaning might change. This is why I say "borderline case". Sometimes it is used simply as a "filler", as we have described this word previously. Other times it is a bit more than that. I would be glad to discuss this more, but it needs its own topic.
> 
> I think we need to remember that Englishman started this thread, asking specifically about "übringens", and he asked his question in English. Kajjo mentioned that this discussion has been "derailed"—I'm translating his thought loosely—but I do think we are talking about too many things at the same time.
> 
> You know that I would be perfectly happy to see all discussions in German, but we do have to consider who(m) we are answering.
> 
> Gaer
> 
> Gaer


 
Ich bin ganz Deiner Meinung, dass *anyway *keineswegs zu den einfachen _fillers_ gehórt. Offensichtlich ist es nicht einfach immer Recht zu bekommen, vor allem dann nicht, wenn man die Sprache nicht beherrscht.

Anyway, it is necesarry to remember the origin of the post. It was originated in English, but I dare to hope that Englishman has understood the German posts. We would be sorry to learn that you hadn-t, Englishman.

)Meine Tastatur spielt verrúckt(


----------

